# 1942 South Bend Heavy 10- Barnyard rebirth



## StepSide 88 (Apr 28, 2017)

It came to me from a pile of discarded farm implements sitting under a tree.
I'm told it served in the south Pacific aboard a tender.
I'll let the pictures tell the story from here.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 28, 2017)

The Bed as I first received it.
 and some shots after reverse electrolysis.
	

		
			
		

		
	









and here it is after cleaning up with a wire brush and a surface prep pad on the die grinder.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 28, 2017)

If only they could talk, I imagine they could tell some great stories. Nice job, on bringing her back to life. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 28, 2017)

Look like they never had rust on them good job if the rest comes out that good , wow , I see no reason not to restore it . Thanks for sharing ill be watching for more. I have a bunch of projects myself if I ever get out of pain. I'm looking for surgeon for my spine. The one recommended operates in the hospital that ruined me in 1979. I just can't go there if I do I just now ill be dead instead of just surviving in pain. My visiting home Dr things he's great .


----------



## brasssmanget (Apr 28, 2017)

Awe you're bring back memories here.....I have a Hvy 10 I picked up from a shop that got it from a storage section of a shipyard in Maryland I believe.....1940 birthdate - came with 2 motors for ship use....it has treated me very well over the last few years. Hope you have great experiences with your new lathe!


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 28, 2017)

thanks Guy's
Its even cleaner now as I just finished going over it with ospho and a brush followed by water and steel wool fine cleaning. 
I believe it's ready for the SPI epoxy it will wear for the next... Episode of it's life.


----------



## Ski (May 6, 2017)

Great job , Keep the updates and pics coming.


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 7, 2017)

Here's a shot of the motor mount bracket as it went in the RE bath.


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 7, 2017)

and here are shots of the Adjusting bolt for the above bracket.


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 7, 2017)

Adjusting bolt in progress
















	

		
			
		

		
	
  and in place.


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 7, 2017)

(still sorting out the easiest way to upload but am slowly developing a system for minimal key strokes...)
A shot of the Motor mount as it came out of the RE


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 7, 2017)

A neighbor who once built lathes stopped by to see my 'aquisition' and give me a first hand assessment. I have a couple gears that are a bit worn but over all it looks good to him. Good enough he asked for a wide file and proceeded to grind me a scrapper and showed me the basic's.
So here's my first ever efforts on some non critical pieces.


----------



## woodchucker (May 7, 2017)

Nice, can't wait to see more. I love bringing stuff back from the dead.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Jun 3, 2017)

I found a picture of the six drawer cabinet.


So I have an idea how they fit but no idea about the insides.


----------

